# DIY Receipt Spike



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

How can I make my own receipt spike?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

A piece of wood and a nail.

BG


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

yep that would be my suggestion. 4" nail should do just fine.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I tried it but while hammering the nail in the wood, the wood split in two


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

well one option is pre drilling the wood. what type of wood did you use?


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I sawed off a small piece from a 2x4 wood. But the nails I have are not long enough. They are about the length of my index finger. I need something longer, but the only ones that are longer than those are too big and will puncture too big of a hole in the receipts.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How small?? And what size nail?? Not all nails are the same....not all wood is the same.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

The piece of wood I sawed off was about 4 inches sqaured (from the slap of 2x4 wood). Don't really know the nail size thats back at my work desk atm. The pre-drilling idea seems like it would work. I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Use wood glue to stick the nail to the wood.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

another idea would get a metal cloths hanger and cut it to the length you want it. drill a hole just under the thickness of the hanger and pound or press the hanger in the wood.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

2X4 is rather thick.....1X may be better. Even if you use a 16d 'box' nail with a 2X4, you'll only get 2" of nail protruding from the board. 

Might want to try 3/4" plywood.....if you can find a small piece of scrap somewhere.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ok I'll try it out.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Probably the reason you rarely see them used anymore they can be dangerous. Good way to get a little puncture wound, or bigger. 

I still have one, but it is not used to hold paper.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

BG, in that case, what would you suggest as an easy alternative to storing purchase receipts for income tax?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I use a shoe box


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I use a file folder 11x14 inch with 3 staples in the bottom, a couple on the open side, no more than half way up the open side. Markthe outside with felt marker, like 2013 taxes. Anything tax related goes in it.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> I use a shoe box


Problem and thread solved. So simple.


----------

